# 5.5" nail spotter! :)



## SikRacing.com (Sep 25, 2011)

I have a Drywall Masters 5.5" box that I just used on a couple of jobs for my 3rd coat on the nails and man this tool is the bomb dot com. 

I can do the full six without the hours of extra labor to get that effect. Here is a link to my facebook that I linked the video on to take a look at a room I was nail spotting with this box on a Acoustic removal job in Corona CA

NOTE: I put it on setting #5 for tight skim and it leaves no edges (Except if the board is really uneven from blown out board)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10203649637075337

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...e=3&permPage=1


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

your links don't work


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

Why are you hitting screws 3 times and why are you using such a big spotter for a 1/4" screw head? Thats 22x larger than what you are covering!

Im newish to the finishing side of the trade but this still seems redundant unless you enjoy sanding.


----------



## FAB (May 6, 2014)

i think most people 3 coat screws.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I do my 1st coat with ap with hawk and 5'' knife
2nd and 3rd with my 3'' with rapid coat
and then POWER SAND !!! 
I have a that 5'' box and did nails with it last year...not that great 
I would like to spot my 1st coat but some diy hangers don't know how to nail or screw and I don't want to hurt my spotter blade


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Some pro hangers are worse than DIY's. House I'm taping now is messed up bad. Dont know how these guys get work!








































And floaters and screws not sunk in by the dozen


----------



## SikRacing.com (Sep 25, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> I do my 1st coat with ap with hawk and 5'' knife
> 2nd and 3rd with my 3'' with rapid coat
> and then POWER SAND !!!
> I have a that 5'' box and did nails with it last year...not that great
> I would like to spot my 1st coat but some diy hangers don't know how to nail or screw and I don't want to hurt my spotter blade


I bought this box over a year ago and tried to use it as a nail spotter but didn't like the outcome because it wasn't tight enough of a skim,,,, but I didn't use the 5 setting so a couple of weeks ago I was doing a smooth job and the framing was 12" on center so I used the 5.5" box for the 3rd nails then once I got done with the nails it was dry so I could then skim with the 12" box on setting 5 to skim between the nails,,,, came out perfect after taking the porter cable sander to it, its the quickest skim coat I ever done!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

D A Drywall said:


> Some pro hangers are worse than DIY's. House I'm taping now is messed up bad. Dont know how these guys get work!
> 
> 
> View attachment 10791
> ...


don't think the 5.5'' box will help that corner. I think I would start by removing the corner bead ....and get some tt on them


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

D A Drywall said:


> Some pro hangers are worse than DIY's. House I'm taping now is messed up bad. Dont know how these guys get work!
> 
> 
> View attachment 10791
> ...


Quality SH*TE!!


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

I was going to install Trim-Tex Mudset bead but the hangers put up the metal instead. I haven't finished metal bead in a couple years. Forgot how much it sucks!


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Hackity Hack Don't Look Back!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

D A Drywall said:


> I was going to install Trim-Tex Mudset bead but the hangers put up the metal instead. I haven't finished metal bead in a couple years. Forgot how much it sucks!


great...I just went to go look at my next job...he hung it ok but:furious: he put that steel drywall corners on....about 30 beads  and nails sticking out ....not happy. o well I will fix it


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Use the 5.5" box to block coat your No-Coat. You'll thank me.

I've walked into some crappy jobs and just wanted to crank it out and go. But I always end up fixing it. But I think the increase in bp takes a few days off my life.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Can you use the spotter to kill the edge left from boxing so there is hardly any sanding on the edge of the seams?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

If that's the case, your box isn't set correctly or you need to thin your skim mud down


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Nah, box is dialed in as good or better than anyone elses boxing ive seen around. Im probably just paranoid an edge here or there will show with a lite orange peel so i either strike all the edges or sand and mop the fuzzed paper from sanding the edges. I love drywall... ha


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Last job I did, my blocked seams were FLAT. I probably could have sanded them and called it good. But, I 12" then anyway. 1/2-3/4 of a bucket to skim 130 sheets, lol.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Magic said:


> Nah, box is dialed in as good or better than anyone elses boxing ive seen around. Im probably just paranoid an edge here or there will show with a lite orange peel so i either strike all the edges or sand and mop the fuzzed paper from sanding the edges. I love drywall... ha


I hear you there, magic, I am so tired of orangepeel, I just about give a discount for smooth work.


----------

